# AZ April Make & Take!



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Date: April 19th, 2009
Time: 12:00 - 4:00pm
Place: RTVolante's House (Queen Creek?) - email RTVolante for address/phone #

Demos: CNC Machine for Computer Cutting Tombstones and Props (RTVolante), pneumatic props (BTH and RTVolante)

Make & Take: Molding Realistic Hands with Wax!
Description: Using specific type of Wax, we'll melt it using Crock Pots. You'll then dip your hand in a few times, and let the wax set up. Once dry, remove your hand, and fill the hollow shell with a compound. Once that's dry, remove the wax and paint your hand!

Food: Let's order PIZZA this time around! If a few of you want to bring some drinks, great! Otherwise we'll all chip in for some pizza!

Please RSVP at AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association so that RTVolante has a good idea of how many will be attending! This is going to be a GREAT M&T! I hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a reminder! I hope to see you guys there!


----------

